# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Laying Yellow Tongue Flooring

## Wombat280

When laying yellow tongue flooring  on a new job do you lay it under the stud wall  frame or inside the frame   Just about to start to build the frame at this stage and not sure if the flooring goes down first .

----------


## phild01

It can be either but is easier work to do the platform type of construction where it goes under the frame.

----------


## barney118

The issue you might have is locating the joists to nail the frame off. Also consideration to overall heights of the room and roofing.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## METRIX

> When laying yellow tongue flooring  on a new job do you lay it under the stud wall  frame or inside the frame   Just about to start to build the frame at this stage and not sure if the flooring goes down first .

  Flooring goes down first.

----------


## Wombat280

Thanks for the advice .  Second Question  What joist spacing  would you guys recommend 450 or 600  The sheets I'm using are 3600 X 900 and the room size overall is  6700x 7800.

----------


## intertd6

> When laying yellow tongue flooring  on a new job do you lay it under the stud wall  frame or inside the frame   Just about to start to build the frame at this stage and not sure if the flooring goes down first .

  you can do both, it is safer & more economical to lay the floor first if the construction is going to be fast, but for an owner builder who could take some time to get the roof on it would pay to lay it later to save deterioration of the board.
regards inter

----------


## phild01

> Thanks for the advice .  Second Question  What joist spacing  would you guys recommend 450 or 600  The sheets I'm using are 3600 X 900 and the room size overall is  6700x 7800.

  450

----------


## METRIX

> Thanks for the advice .  Second Question  What joist spacing  would you guys recommend 450 or 600  The sheets I'm using are 3600 X 900 and the room size overall is  6700x 7800.

  19mm yellow max 450mm, 22mm red and 25mm blue can span 600mm, always join sheet ends over a joist, stagger the joins and use construction adhesive to glue them down.

----------


## phild01

Yellow tongue was said so I said 450.  I used red tongue on my place but still went 450.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Good on yer Mettrix, that staggering of joints is very important to reduce and control movement particularly in wet room. 
Well done again.

----------


## shauck

I've been thinking about this a bit lately.  
One of the potential flaws of standing frames on sheet flooring means, if there's a problem with the flooring at a later date or there's some reason to remove some of the floor, it becomes a bit more difficult to rectify.  
When I build my own place, I've been considering laying the floor sheets first (great to work on) but leave the perimeter free and sit the wall frames next to the floor sheets. Any thoughts on that guys?

----------


## Wombat280

Thanks heaps guys , nice to know that people in the know are willing to help DIY's , appreciate all the input

----------


## OBBob

> I've been thinking about this a bit lately.  
> One of the potential flaws of standing frames on sheet flooring means, if there's a problem with the flooring at a later date or there's some reason to remove some of the floor, it becomes a bit more difficult to rectify.  
> When I build my own place, I've been considering laying the floor sheets first (great to work on) but leave the perimeter free and sit the wall frames next to the floor sheets. Any thoughts on that guys?

  Sounds like a lot of trouble ... you can still blind cut out a section if you had to later. It'd be a pain either way I imagine  ... but surely if you build it there won't be any problems!  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> I've been thinking about this a bit lately.  
> One of the potential flaws of standing frames on sheet flooring means, if there's a problem with the flooring at a later date or there's some reason to remove some of the floor, it becomes a bit more difficult to rectify.  
> When I build my own place, I've been considering laying the floor sheets first (great to work on) but leave the perimeter free and sit the wall frames next to the floor sheets. Any thoughts on that guys?

  Currently extending and continuing the platform without a problem.  One thing though is replacement as you say, just more work. To cut in new floorboards would be a pain BUT you would be better off overlaying the existing particle board with the new boards so no problem and would make the new task easier.
However in the new build, do focus more about wet area floors being flush with the rest of the house and plan the floor for any future intention to have floorboards.

----------


## METRIX

> I've been thinking about this a bit lately.  
> One of the potential flaws of standing frames on sheet flooring means, if there's a problem with the flooring at a later date or there's some reason to remove some of the floor, it becomes a bit more difficult to rectify.  
> When I build my own place, I've been considering laying the floor sheets first (great to work on) but leave the perimeter free and sit the wall frames next to the floor sheets. Any thoughts on that guys?

  I have had to pull out a few sheet floors which were under the frames, it can be a pain but a multitool makes a neat job and does it fairly quick.
You could do it the way you suggest, but I would have thought if it was your own place you would go for a cut floor rather than sheet flooring.

----------


## shauck

> I have had to pull out a few sheet floors which were under the frames, it can be a pain but a multitool makes a neat job and does it fairly quick.
> You could do it the way you suggest, but I would have thought if it was your own place you would go for a cut floor rather than sheet flooring.

  It's the part of the floor that is under the frame that concerns me, not just the rest. It's edge would have been exposed during construction and I would think, be most prone to deterioration. I guess I have less confidence in sheet flooring since having had a bad experience with the stuff on another build.  
I would do floor boards but I figured over the top of a sheet floor so I can get the benefits of working on a platform floor while erecting frames and if finances get tight (which they may), the floor boards can be done at a later time.  
I can't see it being too difficult, other than sliding frames over edge of sheet floor, into place. A bit more care not to go over the edge would be the main thing concerning me I suppose. I tend to make walls in manageable sizes to match my strength and that of anyone who may help.

----------


## shauck

> Currently extending and continuing the platform without a problem.  One thing though is replacement as you say, just more work. To cut in new floorboards would be a pain BUT you would be better off overlaying the existing particle board with the new boards so no problem and would make the new task easier.
> However in the new build, do focus more about wet area floors being flush with the rest of the house and plan the floor for any future intention to have floorboards.

  Yes the sheet floor is intended as a working floor. Floor boards to go over.

----------


## shauck

> Sounds like a lot of trouble ... you can still blind cut out a section if you had to later. It'd be a pain either way I imagine  ... but surely if you build it there won't be any problems!

  Of course OBob. My house will be perfection itself......

----------


## OBBob

^ good. You should also get some insulating benefit from a double thickness floor, which I suspect you'd appreciate in your region!  
It was suggested to me at the time by someone here to run some liquid nails along the outer edge of the sheet floor (once down), the idea being to help seal the edge a bit more whilst construction was ongoing. It doesn't look great but you cover it anyway and it seemed to reduce the ability of the sheet end to wick up moisture.

----------


## paddyjoy

> I've been thinking about this a bit lately.  
> One of the potential flaws of standing frames on sheet flooring means, if there's a problem with the flooring at a later date or there's some reason to remove some of the floor, it becomes a bit more difficult to rectify.  
> When I build my own place, I've been considering laying the floor sheets first (great to work on) but leave the perimeter free and sit the wall frames next to the floor sheets. Any thoughts on that guys?

  Make sure you remember to make the external walls 19mm taller!

----------


## phild01

> It's the part of the floor that is under the frame that concerns me, not just the rest. It's edge would have been exposed during construction and I would think, be most prone to deterioration. I guess I have less confidence in sheet flooring since having had a bad experience with the stuff on another build.  
> I would do floor boards but I figured over the top of a sheet floor so I can get the benefits of working on a platform floor while erecting frames and if finances get tight (which they may), the floor boards can be done at a later time.

  Install instructions said to treat all cut exposed edges by treating with liquid nails.  This protects for the 90 day period at least. 
I would also always only consider floorboards over a substrate like particle board, far better.

----------

